# Watermelon Radish



## mollyanne (Jul 24, 2010)

Doesn't it just make your day when you discover something 
*B E A U T I F U L* that you had no idea existed? 
Maybe I'm the only one who has never heard of a Watermemlon Radish but, *WO**W *...what a surprise!

They are white round radishes with a long pinkish root and, when sliced thin, can make a stunning presentation.

Please don't laugh at me if I'm the only one who has never had the visual pleasure to experience these . 
I can imagine them in a salad, sliced crescent-like first in a circle and then in half, with crescent shaped slices of avocado, cucumber, a purple onion
...how colorfully refreshing for a light summer salad!

Check out this link for an hors d'oeuvre recipe with chickpea salad pictured here:
Click on: VeganYumYum » Chickpea Radish Hors d’Oeuvres


----------



## GB (Jul 24, 2010)

I am not laughing. You are not the only one who has never heard of them. I agree they look beautiful! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## buckytom (Jul 24, 2010)

everyone point at mollyanne, laugh, and say "hoot hoot hoot"!!!! 


i grew those a few years ago. while they were pretty and just as easy to grow as other round radishes, i found the ones i grew to be fairly bland. not bad; more worth the effort for presentation than for flavour. it might just have been my soil, though.


----------



## mollyanne (Jul 24, 2010)

...okay bucko...you nut
...and yw GB 

I was wondering what they would taste like so thanks for that insight, buckytom. I might prefer the bland flavor over the better known red radish since that one has a strong hot peppery flavor...i mean, i like it but a little goes a long way. So maybe like jicama but less sweet?

I like subtle flavors and I'll bet it's good with the chickpea salad.

.


----------



## kadesma (Jul 24, 2010)

I grew some for the first time this year. I love them with butter or on a sandwich, just right for me.They are beautiful
kades


----------

